# Unexpected sexual acts



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 31, 2009)

People have recently found out that bats engage in oral sex (http://sciencenow.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/2009/1030/2?rss=1). This is the first time it's been seen outside of primates. So I decided I'd make a topic to share similar stories of unusual sex acts that some animals engage in.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats just weird.
I have nothingto share because thats not kind of satan work my eyes see.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

what the hell?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm seen dogs fucking humans, that was weird as hell


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I'm seen dogs fucking humans, that was weird as hell



bullshit, everyone knows you would rather see lizards doing that.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 31, 2009)

Um... when I was a kid we had a mean, mean dog and a nanny goat. The dog was kept on a rope because aside from one human, he would try to kill anything that got near him :| Well, the nanny goat was his mate and they had a dog house that they shared and they even did the nasty when she would come into heat. It was the weirdest thing ever... but I guessed they "loved" each other.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 31, 2009)

I was thinking more common things, things that aren't exceptions but are still unusual for us.

Like barnacles have a penis eight times their own length (http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/02/080213-barnacle-penis.html), although the next link says 40, but I doubt that's right.

This site has a picture of a whale penis which is 2,4m long. (http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-Largest-Penis-in-the-World-43756.shtml)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

again, what. the. HELL MAN?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I was thinking more common things, things that aren't exceptions but are still unusual for us.
> 
> Like barnacles have a penis eight times their own length (http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/02/080213-barnacle-penis.html), although the next link says 40, but I doubt that's right.
> 
> This site has a picture of a whale penis which is 2,4m long. (http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-Largest-Penis-in-the-World-43756.shtml)


 I'm sorry but porn works the best with humans and knives.
I am not going to say wtf because of zomfg.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> again, what. the. HELL MAN?


 Don't talk.
Just.
Go back to the fallout shelter. You'll be fine.
But never come out.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 31, 2009)

what.the.hell.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Don't talk.
> Just.
> Go back to the fallout shelter. You'll be fine.
> But never come out.



like V-101?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2009)

gateway into bestiality discussion.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> gateway into bestiality discussion.



-_-


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2009)

Lukar said:


> -_-



it's rakuen, dude. what do you think he meant by this.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's rakuen, dude. what do you think he meant by this.



He's innocent until proven guilty, imo.


----------



## Hir (Oct 31, 2009)

hot thread


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't mention or intend for a bestiality discussion. If I wanted that I'd just say it in the first place. I saw an article where a new sex act was seen in bats and decided might as well collect some interesting stories about different mating behaviours. If you can't discuss that maturely then go somewhere else.


----------



## Hir (Oct 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I didn't mention or intend for a bestiality discussion. If I wanted that I'd just say it in the first place. I saw an article where a new sex act was seen in bats and decided might as well collect some interesting stories about different mating behaviours. If you can't discuss that maturely then go somewhere else.


Well, they are furries Rakuen.

I don't think mature conversation has even entered their brains once.



Penis.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I didn't mention or intend for a bestiality discussion. If I wanted that I'd just say it in the first place. I saw an article where a new sex act was seen in bats and decided might as well collect some interesting stories about different mating behaviours. If you can't discuss that maturely then go somewhere else.



a mature conversation involving animal reproductive organs on a furry forum. wow, a blind man could see that wouldnt work.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 31, 2009)

> a mature conversation involving animal reproductive organs on a furry forum. wow, a blind man could see that wouldnt work.



Well at least one that stays on topic then.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Well at least one that stays on topic then.



odds are, you just jynxed it.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

Canids mate with siblings if necessary, I think. -Too lazy to confirm completely-


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 31, 2009)

Crab spiders like bondage. When the male mates with a female he ties her down with web threads. (http://www.uksafari.com/commoncrab.htm)


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

A female praying mantis bites the male's head off while mating, right?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 31, 2009)

this thread is fucking creepy.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this thread is fucking creepy.



Then don't read it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this thread is fucking creepy.



follow me to V-106, the air is filled with psychoactive drugs. though i really want to know why anyone would want to know this stuff, i mean really why?


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> follow me to V-106, the air is filled with psychoactive drugs. though i really want to know why anyone would want to know this stuff, i mean really why?



Pursuit of knowledge.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Pursuit of knowledge.



that dosent seem to fit this particular thread.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> that dosent seem to fit this particular thread.



Lol, I'm interested in learning about this stuff. I don't know many of these things.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Lol, I'm interested in learning about this stuff. I don't know many of these things.



you didnt know that a whale had a large dick?


----------



## Bambi (Oct 31, 2009)

*N*ew Rule: Furries who complain about beastiality have to admit their virulent love of animated or drawn dog cock. I mean, why are you a fur? "BECAUSE MY FAVORITE CHARACTER, KNIGHT WOLF, IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAYYY YAY IMAGINATION!" No, fail. If your favorites contain "KNIGHT WOLF" giving a blow-job to "CUDDLE BEAR", *fail*, _*fail*_, _*fail *_-- you still have to admit it.

*N*ew Rule: Furries who complain about beastiality (and actually mean it) must now go through their FA accounts and purge their favorites of any drawn picture depicting near anatomically correct wolf, deer, elephant, zebra, dog, cat, bat, dragon, horse, crocodile, fish, jesus and giraffe cock(s) and said mutated anthropomorphic characters engaging in any morbid act of sexual hedonism, so that they can thus prove their said hatred to the fandom, and make a final statement against that which they detest: So much goddamn poorly drawn bambi porn it will make your head spin.

*N*ew Rule: Furries have to get used to the fact that the fandom attracts freaks and ...

*N*ew Rule: ... furries are freaks. :/ Sorry, but if you've got a thing for "bolt" or "bambi", you're a freak. ... and no, your love of anthropomorphic animal-creatures-bat-zebra-hyena-deer mixes does not make you equal with other individuals who have similarly different interests concerning science fiction, such as trekkies. They actually have real and interesting languages, however dorkie or trekkie they might be.

Furries? Let's see, we've got: "Yiff", a word, not a language. Hmmm ... "murf!" ... because that's what dragons apparently say when they're ... getting coffee, giving "scritches", or some shit. Folks, really. Get over yourselves, because half of the fetishes in this fandom come from neo-fetishes involving beastiality, pedophilia, murder, rape, incest, castration, cannibalism, crushing small animals to death=macro, micro (see "Offended" at ED),  eating until suicide, eating until unhealthy, fart smelling, puking, gut fucking, gore, death, suicide, animal ripping, etc.

Do I need to go on about "freaks?"

No?

I hope not. :/

tl;dr, "You cannot be indignant about hedonism without first being righteous."


----------



## Lukar (Oct 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> you didnt know that a whale had a large dick?



Nope. Might've assumed, but didn't know for sure.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 31, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Nope. Might've assumed, but didn't know for sure.



http://www.motifake.com/demotivatio...facepalm-demotivational-poster-1238022040.jpg


----------



## Hir (Oct 31, 2009)

Bambi said:


> *N*ew Rule: Furries who complain about beastiality have to admit their virulent love of animated or drawn dog cock. I mean, why are you a fur? "BECAUSE MY FAVORITE CHARACTER, KNIGHT WOLF, IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAYYY YAY IMAGINATION!" No, fail. If you're favorites contain "KNIGHT WOLF" giving a blow-job to "CUDDLE BEAR", *fail*, _*fail*_, _*fail *_-- you still have to admit it.
> 
> *N*ew Rule: Furries who complain about beastiality (and actually mean it) must now go through their FA accounts and purge their favorites of any drawn picture depicting near anatomically correct wolf, deer, elephant, zebra, dog, cat, bat, dragon, horse, crocodile, fish, jesus and giraffe cock(s) and said mutated anthropomorphic characters engaging in any morbid act of sexual hedonism, so that they can thus prove their said hatred to the fandom, and make a final statement against that which they detest: So much goddamn poorly drawn bambi porn it will make your head spin.
> 
> ...


Fantastic reply, sir.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Lukar said:


> A female praying mantis bites the male's head off while mating, right?


Not quite--they finish mating, and then she eats him headfirst.

Female spiders eat the males in many cases, too.
Female scorpions sting the males to death while mating. (Though the male stings them a lot more, they're tiny.)
And let's not forget that snakes have two dicks :V



Bambi said:


> *N*ew Rule: Furries who complain about beastiality have to admit their virulent love of animated or drawn dog cock. I mean, why are you a fur? "BECAUSE MY FAVORITE CHARACTER, KNIGHT WOLF, IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAYYY YAY IMAGINATION!" No, fail. If you're favorites contain "KNIGHT WOLF" giving a blow-job to "CUDDLE BEAR", *fail*, _*fail*_, _*fail *_-- you still have to admit it.
> 
> *N*ew Rule: Furries who complain about beastiality (and actually mean it) must now go through their FA accounts and purge their favorites of any drawn picture depicting near anatomically correct wolf, deer, elephant, zebra, dog, cat, bat, dragon, horse, crocodile, fish, jesus and giraffe cock(s) and said mutated anthropomorphic characters engaging in any morbid act of sexual hedonism, so that they can thus prove their said hatred to the fandom, and make a final statement against that which they detest: So much goddamn poorly drawn bambi porn it will make your head spin.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with this post. Of course, you'll never know it because you ignore-listed me like a whimp :V


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 31, 2009)

As much as i think this thread is  interesting. It's also really funny! And i do agree with bambi.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> follow me to V-106, the air is filled with psychoactive drugs. though i really want to know why anyone would want to know this stuff, i mean really why?


 YAY ITS DRUGGY AND IT WILL KILL YOU!
That would be the new park opened for the environment.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> And let's not forget that snakes have two dicks :V



Hot.

That also applies to lizards.  They have hemipenes as well.  :3


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 31, 2009)

Bambi said:


> you're love of



And you were doing so well :[


----------



## Bambi (Oct 31, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> And you were doing so well :[


...

Changin' it now.

... cuz' the correct 'yours' were escapin' me (was doing TF2 Trivia to get out of spawn before hopping FA side.)


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 31, 2009)

Bambi said:


> was doing TF2 Trivia to get out of spawn



XD

More teleporters


----------



## ChrisPanda (Oct 31, 2009)

hmm gay penguins in chester zoo
a certain type of rat can do it 200 times in an hour

thats all I can be bothered to remember atm


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hot.
> 
> That also applies to lizards.  They have hemipenes as well.  :3


Some, not all. If I recall correctly, crocodilians only have singular penii.

I hear that marsupials, with the exception of kangaroos, have bifurcated phalli, though. Those things look pretty freaky.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Some, not all. If I recall correctly, crocodilians only have singular penii.
> 
> I hear that marsupials, with the exception of kangaroos, have bifurcated phalli, though. Those things look pretty freaky.



Crocodiles aren't lizards, though.  iirc of course.

Edit: Yes.  Crocodilians have a single penis.  :3


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> crocodilians only have singular penii



But they look scary as fuck

No really

What?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> But they look scary as fuck
> 
> No really
> 
> What?



Wut chu talkin' 'bout?

Gator dicks are hot.  You'd rather have them fem gators.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 31, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Wut chu talkin' 'bout?
> 
> Gator dicks are hot.  You'd rather have them fem gators.



Always.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 31, 2009)

Why? Why????


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2009)

Is ANYONE shocked by the fact that Rakuen started this thread?

EDIT: There are lots of different members of the animal kingdom that do stuff like this FFS.  Humans don't have a lock on sexual shenanigans/perversion.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 31, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Is ANYONE shocked by the fact that Rakuen started this thread?
> 
> EDIT: There are lots of different members of the animal kingdom that do stuff like this FFS.  Humans don't have a lock on sexual shenanigans/perversion.



Well, I don't know Rakuen that well, so I can't judge.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, I don't know Rakuen that well, so I can't judge.



Same.

And yeah, humans don't have a monopoly on emancipated reproduction.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, I don't know Rakuen that well, so I can't judge.



Oh boy, what fun you've been missing out on.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Anybody else read the thread title and think it was about surprise buttsecks? :V

On-topic: Penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Crocodiles aren't lizards, though.  iirc of course.


Hm, good point. Though they are still reptiles :V



> Edit: Yes.  Crocodilians have a single penis.  :3


Would you happen to possess any photographs to supplant this claim, or to know where such images might be found? :monocle:


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread makes me hungry for Subway.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Anybody else read the thread title and think it was about surprise buttsecks? :V



I thought that too.  XD



> Would you happen to possess any photographs to supplant this claim, or to know where such images might be found? :monocle:



Actually... I do know a place where such images can be found.  p.-.o



AzurePhoenix said:


> This thread makes me hungry for Subway.



You should go to Digitalpotato's Subway.  We need another Subway related rant from Digitalpotato.  :3


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This thread makes me hungry for Subway.




Let's go get some fucking FIVE DORRAR FOOT RONGS.


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Let's go get some fucking DERICIOUS DOG COCK


fix'd 3:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Actually... I do know a place where such images can be found.  p.-.o


Well, good sir, I should hope you are not one to _hoard_ such vital knowledge pwo


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

in some places animals have normal sex :V


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Would you happen to possess any photographs to supplant this claim, or to know where such images might be found? :monocle:



Google images.


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

Another Rakuen Growlithe thread XD


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 31, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Another Rakuen Growlithe thread XD



Shut up and go hump something like you usually do.


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Shut up and go hump something like you usually do.



I don't see David online.  :c


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 31, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I don't see David online.  :c



Alrighty?


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 31, 2009)

My anthropology professor was obsessed with the bonobo ape. They would use vines for stirrups. Trade sex for food. And use sex as a way to resolve conflict.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Lukar said:


> He's innocent until proven guilty, imo.



He has all ready admitted he is into bestiality, what more proof do you need?


----------



## Surgat (Oct 31, 2009)

*I'm probably getting trolled, but whatever.*



Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Crab spiders like bondage. When the male mates with a female he ties her down with web threads. (http://www.uksafari.com/commoncrab.htm)



Are you being serious here? Are you deliberately anthropomorphizing/personifying crab spiders as part of a joke?



Bambi said:


> *N*ew Rule: Furries who complain about beastiality have to admit their virulent love of animated or drawn dog cock. I mean, why are you a fur? "BECAUSE MY FAVORITE CHARACTER, KNIGHT WOLF, IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAYYY YAY IMAGINATION!" No, fail. If your favorites contain "KNIGHT WOLF" giving a blow-job to "CUDDLE BEAR", *fail*, _*fail*_, _*fail *_-- you still have to admit it.
> 
> *N*ew Rule: Furries who complain about beastiality (and actually mean it) must now go through their FA accounts and purge their favorites of any drawn picture depicting near anatomically correct wolf, deer, elephant, zebra, dog, cat, bat, dragon, horse, crocodile, fish, jesus and giraffe cock(s) and said mutated anthropomorphic characters engaging in any morbid act of sexual hedonism, so that they can thus prove their said hatred to the fandom, and make a final statement against that which they detest: So much goddamn poorly drawn bambi porn it will make your head spin.
> ...
> ["feaks"]



New Rule: everyone must properly distinguish between bestiality (the act) and zoophilia (the attraction).

New Rule: everyone must properly distinguish between zoophilia and furry (including enjoyment of erotic furry art).

New Rule: in an argument, bestiality apologists cannot accuse their opponents of themselves being zoophiles, as it has no bearing on whether or not bestiality is morally wrong, and only distracts from the argument. If they do accuse their opponents of zoophilia, they need to provide evidence. 

New Rule: there are people into extreme things in all groups. In that way, everyone is a freak.

New Rule: in an argument, bestiality apologists cannot accuse their opponents of themselves being into weird or extreme things, as as it is irrelevant as to whether or not bestiality is morally wrong, and only distracts from the argument. 

New Rule: everyone must properly distinguish between being into something weird and being unrighteous. 


(Just to be clear, these are not official rules.)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Well at least one that stays on topic then.



"Goodnight everybody!"  ~  Yako Warner


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Why for we have thread talking about how animals screw? Do I care how animals screw? Not really no.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 31, 2009)

I can understand just mentioning weird animal sex acts,
but what the fuck is up with posting images of cock?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why for we have thread talking about how animals screw? Do I care how animals screw? Not really no.



Then I won't mention the Bonobo.........   >.<


----------



## Panda (Oct 31, 2009)

Enchadas (sp I know its wrong! ><.) the animal that knuckles from sonic is.
  They have a four headed penis I believe


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Then I won't mention the Bonobo.........   >.<



A what?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A what?



Ape, related to chimps and us.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 31, 2009)

Panda said:


> Echidnas, the animal that knuckles from sonic is.
> They have a four headed penis I believe


Yeah. It's also prehensile.

I fixed your typo, by the way. Enchiladas do not have reproductive organs, as they are not alive.



RandyDarkshade said:


> A what?


Blonde guy with an afro, who uses the Fist of the Nose Hair technique.
Oh, wait...


----------



## Bambi (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: I'm probably getting trolled, but whatever.*



Surgat said:


> New Rule: everyone must properly distinguish between bestiality (the act) and zoophilia (the attraction).
> 
> New Rule: everyone must properly distinguish between zoophilia and furry (including enjoyment of erotic furry art).
> 
> ...


 ... but they are good ones, Surgat.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: I'm probably getting trolled, but whatever.*

New Rule: Surgat must stop pretending to be funny.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: I'm probably getting trolled, but whatever.*



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> New Rule: Surgat must stop pretending to be funny.



Surgat's the SRS mod.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A what?



The *Bonobo* (English pronunciation: /bÉ™ËˆnoÊŠboÊŠ/[3][4] /ËˆbÉ’nÉµboÊŠ/[5]), _Pan paniscus,_ until recently called the *Pygmy Chimpanzee* and less often, the *Dwarf* or *Gracile Chimpanzee*,[6] is a great ape and one of the two species making up the genus _Pan_. The other species in genus _Pan_ is _Pan troglodytes_, or the Common Chimpanzee. Although the name "chimpanzee" sometimes is used to refer to both species together, it is usually understood as referring to the Common Chimpanzee.

Bonobo males frequently engage in various forms of male-male genital behavior (frot).[25][26] In one form, two males hang from a tree limb face-to-face while "penis fencing".[27][28] Frot also may occur when two males rub their penises together while in face-to-face position. A special form of frot called "rump rubbing" occurs to express reconciliation between two males after a conflict, when they stand back-to-back and rub their scrotal sacs together. Takayoshi Kano observed similar practices among bonobos in the natural habitat.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I'm enjoying dogs fucking humans, that was sexy as hell



k fixt, you dirty faggot

Also bestiality = zoophilia.   :V


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 1, 2009)

Mods: Why'd the thread get moved? It's not about a link to a site, I just included a link in case somebody wanted to read the article. 



> There are lots of different members of the animal kingdom that do stuff like this FFS. Humans don't have a lock on sexual shenanigans/perversion.



Yes, and this thread is to share the interesting ones.



> Are you being serious here? Are you deliberately anthropomorphizing/personifying crab spiders as part of a joke?



Yes, I am. Well done, you understand basic metaphors. Go get a gold star and stick it on your shirt. Of course I know they don't like bondage! It's just an interesting way to say it. I'm sick of pandering to the kind of retards who can't be bothered to use their brains. 



> New Rule: in an argument, bestiality apologists cannot accuse their opponents of themselves being into weird or extreme things, as as it is irrelevant as to whether or not bestiality is morally wrong, and only distracts from the argument.



Not always. Sometimes it could be relevant, mainly if their involvement in that fetish is contradicting their reason why bestiality is bad.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 1, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, good sir, I should hope you are not one to _hoard_ such vital knowledge pwo



Of course not.  Have fun, madam.
http://herpy.net/ (nsfw  well, gallery wise)


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 1, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Canids mate with siblings if necessary, I think. -Too lazy to confirm completely-



Dragons too, bitch. <3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Dragons too, bitch. <3



Incest = Kinky?


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Incest = Kinky?



If kinky = good then yes. If not then yes as well.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Incest = Kinky?



Only if dragons are involved.  ;3

Wait.  That's any kind of scalie.  BD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

Have I just stumbled across a few furs with an "incest kink"?


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Have I just stumbled across a few furs with an "incest kink"?



Hmmm... my FA gallery support your findings in some way.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 1, 2009)

WTF! Ugh this thread was interesting now its about screwing family......Your gene pool is gonna need a filter.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 1, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> WTF! Ugh this thread was interesting now its about screwing family......Your gene pool is gonna need a filter few gallons of muriatic acid.



Fixed.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 1, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Surgat's the SRS mod.


Are you sure he's not just the painfully unfunny one?

Of course, being so anal-retentive that he can't even sit down for fear of sucking up the furniture will do that to a man.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Of course not.  Have fun, madam.
> http://herpy.net/ (nsfw  well, gallery wise)


Yay! Oddly-shaped penii! ^w^



RandyDarkshade said:


> Have I just stumbled across a few furs with an "incest kink"?


Most furs seem to have it.
Some define themselves by it, though.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Dragons too, bitch. <3



Actually I think that's just you.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 1, 2009)

This thread scares me.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This thread scares me.


That's the idea.


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 2, 2009)

Huh, I'm a bit surprised that no one mentioned this one: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2005/mar/08/highereducation.research

Apparently no only are ducks gay, but they're also rapists and into necrophilia.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Huh, I'm a bit surprised that no one mentioned this one:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2005/mar/08/highereducation.research
> 
> Apparently no only are ducks gay, but they're also rapists and into necrophilia.


Rats are necros too, if that one motivational poster is true. Can't find it right now, though...


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 2, 2009)

> Huh, I'm a bit surprised that no one mentioned this one:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/...ation.research
> 
> Apparently no only are ducks gay, but they're also rapists and into necrophilia.



He watched for 75 minutes?! That's slightly disturbing.

And here's a whole collection of weird sex stories: http://www.neatorama.com/2007/04/30/30-strangest-animal-mating-habits/


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 2, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Have I just stumbled across a few furs with an "incest kink"?



Twincest counts, correct? 'Cause, that shit's pretty hot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> He watched for 75 minutes?! That's slightly disturbing.
> 
> And here's a whole collection of weird sex stories: http://www.neatorama.com/2007/04/30/30-strangest-animal-mating-habits/



I would appreciate it if you would make threads that DON"T involve animal sex in some perverted way. Yeesh dude, is this stuff ALL you ever think about?


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 2, 2009)

Iâ€™m going to quote a Canadian scientist "There is no such thing as a unnatural sex act" because if they can do it, it was going to happen naturally. But that is fuckin weirdâ€¦. Furries influence on animals.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Iâ€™m going to quote a Canadian scientist "There is no such thing as a unnatural sex act" because if they can do it, it was going to happen naturally. But that is fuckin weirdâ€¦. Furries influence on animals.



Furries didn't influence animals.

Also, that was either Kinsey or Freud that made that quote. Was Kinsey a Canuck?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Well, Freud sure wasn't :V

To be fair, animals have been around much longer than furries, darling.


----------



## dracodinas (Nov 2, 2009)

xD


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2009)

dracodinas said:


> xD



awesome first post bro


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would appreciate it if you would make threads that DON"T involve animal sex in some perverted way. Yeesh dude, is this stuff ALL you ever think about?



Yes.

I mean that.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 3, 2009)

> I would appreciate it if you would make threads that DON"T involve animal sex in some perverted way. Yeesh dude, is this stuff ALL you ever think about?



Um... One out of fourteen threads? Two, if you count the one lost in the server crash. I'm not sure where you got all these other threads from, perhaps you need to stop thinking about it.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2009)

Banana slugs


----------



## Corto (Nov 3, 2009)

Randy and Rakuen, both of you shut up.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Nov 3, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> He watched for 75 minutes?! That's slightly disturbing.


 
He's in the field of science. That's what they do; observe and study.

One of the things I learned after a lifetime of watching Discovery Channel is that the male elephant has to use his wang to push aside a flap of skin to get into the female. Whee.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 3, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I've posted twelve or thirteen threads about things we all seem to agree on. But you fuck _one_ dog...


There, I made it funny for you :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 3, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Um... One out of fourteen threads? Two, if you count the one lost in the server crash. I'm not sure where you got all these other threads from, perhaps you need to stop thinking about it.



For some reason I thought it was more than that. My apologies Rakuen.

I know Corto said shut up, but I only felt it was right to apologize.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 3, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> He's in the field of science. That's what they do; observe and study.
> 
> One of the things I learned after a lifetime of watching Discovery Channel is that the male elephant has to use his wang to push aside a flap of skin to get into the female. Whee.



That's kinda gross.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 3, 2009)

Lukar said:


> That's kinda gross.



Why?


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 4, 2009)

> There, I made it funny for you :3



Yeah, something like that  People seem to fixate on one thing I say and often ignore my whole point. I posted this one essay on a forum which said everything we do was human-centred and I included one sentence that said that no one ever tries to give plants rights and the next 5 pages of thread was all directed at that one sentence...



> He's in the field of science. That's what they do; observe and study.



I know, I also do science. But 75 mins of watching homosexual, duck necrophilia.... Either he's really dedicated to watch that for so long or...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Yeah, something like that  People seem to fixate on one thing I say and often ignore my whole point. I posted this one essay on a forum which said everything we do was human-centred and I included one sentence that said that no one ever tries to give plants rights and the next 5 pages of thread was all directed at that one sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I also do science. But 75 mins of watching homosexual, duck necrophilia.... Either he's really dedicated to watch that for so long or...



I have come to one conclusion from this thread.

Animals are as fucked up as humans XD


That, and a few weeks ago I was round my moms and her dog tried to hump the cat. What makes that even freakier is the cat was male, the dog is female.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 4, 2009)

*sigh*, it's sad how we try so hard to distance ourselves from the yiffers, and this comes up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> *sigh*, it's sad how we try so hard to distance ourselves from the yiffers, and this comes up.



This thread is not about yiffers. It is about what animals REAL animals get upto.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 4, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is not about yiffers. It is about what animals REAL animals get upto.



Yeah, Im aware of that. But I mean, on a furry website, of all things?!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 4, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Yeah, Im aware of that. But I mean, on a furry website, of all things?!


If not here, then where? :V


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 5, 2009)

> *sigh*, it's sad how we try so hard to distance ourselves from the yiffers, and this comes up.



Who tries to distance themselves from the yiffers? This site has a large focus on yiff, the main FA site anyway.

The ironic part is that if this were a topic on a non-furry board people would enjoy it and happily laugh and point out things but if you put it on a furry board people worry that they'll be see as weird. :/ Did you not notice that there have been a couple of links to 'normal' sites where this topic has also come up.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Who tries to distance themselves from the yiffers? This site has a large focus on yiff, the main FA site anyway.



A lot of us on the forum, actually.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> A lot of us on the forum, actually.


Everyone knows we're not real furries, just trolls.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Everyone knows we're not real furries, just trolls.



But Aden posts here D:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Everyone knows we're not real furries, just trolls.


But you're not even a real troll anymore.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But you're not even a real troll anymore.


I was a real troll before?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was a real troll before?


Hmm, good point.
But now you aren't even a poser, you're just a sycophant.
EDIT: Probably syphilitic, too.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hmm, good point.
> But now you aren't even a poser, you're just a sycophant.
> EDIT: Probably syphilitic, too.


I dictionary.com'd sycophant and it hurt my feelings.

â€“noun   a self-seeking, servile flatterer; fawning parasite.  

:c


I'm also wondering how I'd get syphilis if I never get sex.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm also wondering how I'd get syphilis if I never get sex.



Yeah, sorry about that. You were sleeping and I didn't want to disturb you.



> *Re: Unexpected sexual acts*




Surprise!


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. You were sleeping and I didn't want to disturb you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a puppy, though D:


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not a puppy, though D:



Haven't you been reading the sexuality thread?

Update: If you were fluffy, I'd make your anus bleed.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I dictionary.com'd sycophant and it hurt my feelings.
> 
> â€“noun   a self-seeking, servile flatterer; fawning parasite.
> 
> :c


Truth hurts, kid.



> I'm also wondering how I'd get syphilis if I never get sex.


In addition to SnowFox's amazing feat of smalldickery, somebody may have pissed in your drink when you weren't paying attention.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Truth hurts, kid.
> 
> 
> In addition to SnowFox's amazing feat of smalldickery, somebody may have pissed in your drink when you weren't paying attention.



I was going to say wouldn't you taste if someone urinated in your drink. Then I suppose what sort of drink it is.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was going to say wouldn't you taste if someone urinated in your drink.


Not if they were properly hydrated and you were drinking something with a strong enough flavor to mask it.



> Then I suppose what sort of drink it is.


Red Bull?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't drink red bull or beer, so I think we can safely say no one pissed in my drink.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not if they were properly hydrated and you were drinking something with a strong enough flavor to mask it.
> 
> Red Bull?



Don't like red bull, way to sweet and sticky for me, and I like sweet and sticky.....Ok that just sounds wrong.



Jashwa said:


> I don't drink red bull or beer, so I think we can safely say no one pissed in my drink.



Still drinks are easily spiked. Mom went to a party, not as a guest, more like security, as it was moms friends daughters party, anyway moms friend was drinking those "non alcoholic" largars, and even though they are non alcoholic she ended up getting pissed, which means someone must of been spiking her drinks. 

So next time you are at a party, be carefull, do not leave your drink un attended.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't drink red bull or beer, so I think we can safely say no one pissed in my drink.


Do you drink any kind of soda, tea, coffee, sports drink, juice drink, or energy drink?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Do you drink any kind of soda, tea, coffee, sports drink, juice drink, or energy drink?


Not anymore.  I drink water from catcii for hydration now.  


RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't like red bull, way to sweet and sticky for me, and I like sweet and sticky.....Ok that just sounds wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was playing on the common joke that beer tastes like piss.

Also, I don't party.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 5, 2009)

Dear gawd


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Not anymore.  I drink water from catcii for hydration now.
> 
> I was playing on the common joke that beer tastes like piss.
> 
> Also, I don't party.



That is why I don't drink beer.....or largar, the both taste like piss to me.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 5, 2009)

Unexpected sexual acts...

Waking up to find you are being ritually gang-raped by Budists in a satanic house of sacraments


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 5, 2009)

^ Word 



Jashwa said:


> Not anymore.  I drink water from catcii for hydration now.


Dude, do you have any idea how many things pee on those?



> I was playing on the common joke that beer tastes like piss.


Only Australian beer. Stop blowing Xiggy and have a Guinness sometime :V



> Also, I don't party.


Sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 5, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Dude, do you have any idea how many things pee on those?


Nothing better be in my room peeing while I'm not there!




			
				Adrimor said:
			
		

> Only Australian beer. Stop blowing Xiggy and have a Guinness sometime :V


I haven't blown Xiggy in weeks.  Chill out.  Plus, I don't drink.




			
				Adrimor said:
			
		

> Sounds like a personal problem to me.


How many times have you left your house in the past week, dude?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Nothing better be in my room peeing while I'm not there!


Do you realise just how many things can be in there without you realizing?
Rats, bats, roaches, loaches, termites, thermites, spidermites, hellgrammites, Wolframite...



> I haven't blown Xiggy in weeks.  Chill out.  Plus, I don't drink.


You don't party, you don't fuck, and you don't even drink?
Wow, you fail at being a college student :V



> How many times have you left your house in the past week, dude?


What does that have to do with you being too much of a prude to party? If I had RL friends when I was in college, you better believe I'd be taking every chance I got to hang out with them, instead of wasting my time on the Internet with failed attempts at trolling like the cool kids.

Then again, any friends you have are probably just as boring as you, right? Admit it.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 6, 2009)

Wait you don't fuck? You fail at being a furry, too.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I haven't blown Xiggy in weeks.  Chill out.  Plus, I don't drink.


The fuck is with you? Have a beer GROW BALLS. and Don't blow the mods. Thats just lame.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wait you don't fuck? You fail at being a furry, too.


This.
You know things are sad when we agree, eh Newf? >_>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2009)

Wait.  I thought Furries were lonely virgins who are also overweight and live in basements.  :C


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Wait.  I thought Furries were lonely virgins who are also overweight and live in basements.  :C


Yes, but get enough of 'em together in a hotel, and...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yes, but get enough of 'em together in a hotel, and...



They become virgins no more and loose 20lbs through sweating in fursuits.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread makes me smile, thanks guys.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They become virgins no more and loose 20lbs through sweating in fursuits.



I lost my virginity to another furry :3

Not in a hotel, nor in a fursuit...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This thread makes me smile, thanks guys.


Of course it does; the recent discussion involves you fellating Xaerun.



Shay Feral said:


> I lost my virginity to another furry :3
> 
> Not in a hotel, nor in a fursuit...


Super cool story, bro.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I lost my virginity to another furry :3
> 
> Not in a hotel, nor in a fursuit...



That's good.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's good.



lol The thought of a hotel room full of horny furries sounds good right about now though :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> lol The thought of a hotel room full of horny furries sounds good right about now though :3



Not to me it doesn't.


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 6, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not to me it doesn't.



You aren't required to show up lol.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 6, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> lol The thought of a hotel room full of horny furries sounds good right about now though :3


You clearly have no standards.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I lost my virginity to another furry :3
> 
> Not in a hotel, nor in a fursuit...



You're welcome. 8)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're welcome. 8)



Oh jeez.

Say it ain't so, David.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh jeez.
> 
> Say it ain't so, David.



It ain't so. u_u

(you're welcome, too ;3)


----------



## Surgat (Nov 7, 2009)

Derailed.


----------

